# 110 swinger



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea how much a mid 80's 110 swinger is worth. It is in pretty good shape runs well and the meter is around 1000 hours. The guy that has it wants $4700.00 for it is it worth that?

Thanks for any help and answers,
Toad


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I sold a 100 with the same number of hours for $9,500 2 years ago that included a home-made trailer. Assuming there aren't hidden problems, it seems pretty cheap.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

No mention is made of whether this machine (or Chip's) is gas or diesel powered. Not sure at what point diesels became the norm in the older Swingers.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine was a Continental gas engine. Machine had a new motor (versus a rebuild) that I put about 1,000 hours on before I sold it. The trailer was home-built from the rear axle of a dually truck.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought the 110's were the diesel and the 100's were gas


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Jim,
It hads a Kubota deisel


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i would buy it right now for that price if it was anywhere near me. i have been looking and unless it is trashed that seems like a good deal to me. justin


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

justin said:


> i would buy it right now for that price if it was anywhere near me. i have been looking and unless it is trashed that seems like a good deal to me. justin


Same here. If there one in the southwest, I would like to buy it.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

If you decide you don't want it I will drive to VA for it.

Johnny


----------



## lazybeeranch (Mar 26, 2015)

Chip Euliss said:


> Mine was a Continental gas engine. Machine had a new motor (versus a rebuild) that I put about 1,000 hours on before I sold it. The trailer was home-built from the rear axle of a dually truck.


Where did you find a new motor???


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

A&O fork lift used to sell a kubota diesel repower kit


----------



## lazybeeranch (Mar 26, 2015)

sjvbee said:


> A&O fork lift used to sell a kubota diesel repower kit


Ya, unfortunately because of changes in emission standards they no longer do.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

lazybeeranch said:


> Where did you find a new motor???


I bought it right after the new motor was installed. He may have picked it up from A&O but that was a while ago.


----------



## hamco (Aug 12, 2015)

What are the weights of a Swinger 100 and 150? Does anyone have a spec sheet on them?
Comparing a Swinger to Bobcat in muddy conditions see our video. Swinger doesn't tear up the ground.
Swinger Loader 100 moving honey bee hives in Saskatchewan - YouTube


----------

